# Substrate - filter sand. Picture Request.



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello to you all,

This is my first ever post on these forums. I am in the throws of putting together a 55g Cichild (Mbuna) tank. My first one.

I hear others suggest that swimming pool filter sand is a good, cheap choice for substrate. Are there conditions attached to making this choice? Like does your water needs to be already at good parameters, or is it good regardless.

Anyway, could you as be so kind as to show me some examples of your tanks which are using filter sand substrate.

Much appreciated

Tim


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!!

I have found substrate makes little difference in water parameters...(for me no difference whatsoever after 10 years) so may as well get something more natural, easier to clean and less expensive.


----------



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Welcome to Cichlid-forum!!
> 
> I have found substrate makes little difference in water parameters...(for me no difference whatsoever after 10 years) so may as well get something more natural, easier to clean and less expensive.


so your all for filter sand then?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

After using just about every type of substrate over the years, pool filter sand is the best choice for multiple reasons.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PFS for sure.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

PFS is great. Waste stays on top of it then goes into the filter. The fish love digging in it.


----------

